# VHI Company Plan plus level 2: covered for 80% ophthalmic procedures. What are they?



## Ryan (31 Dec 2012)

I've been reading our table of benefits for VHI Company Plan plus level 2 and it says you are covered for 80% of "certain" ophthalmic procedures. 

I have quite a few eye problems and have had a number of procedures done in the past so am slightly worried by this. 

Does anyone know what exactly is or is not covered.

Last surgery was in 2009 and VHI paid nearly €5k for it so if we had to cover 20% it would be a problem


----------



## snowyb (31 Dec 2012)

Hello Ryan,

This 80% restriction only applies to private or hi-tech hospitals, it does not apply to any public hospitals.  I know that cataract eye surgery is restricted to 80% cover.  

Note, there is no restriction for any type of eye surgery with the other 3 health insurance providers.

You may need to clarify directly with VHI regarding what other eye surgeries, if any, are restricted to 80% cover.

Snowyb


----------

